# A Place Of My Own!



## carmenb (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't have to compete with my wife for counter space any more!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking good there Carmen!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 23, 2010)

Carmen, you appear to be new HERE but not to the craft. Nice space.


----------



## carmenb (Mar 23, 2010)

I started about a year ago. I joined a club in the area. I've got some great mentors!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 23, 2010)

looks like you could use a few more carboys now 

nice


----------



## carmenb (Mar 23, 2010)

They are on the way!


----------



## Dugger (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good, Carmen - any chance of getting plumbing hooked up to your laundry tub?


----------



## carmenb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats the project for this weekend.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Dugger (Mar 23, 2010)

Carmen - just a suggestion - if possible, when doing your plumbing, you might consider installing a dedicated tap for a bottle rinser. They are a very handy item and a dedicated one would save the trouble of putting it on and taking it off each time you want to use it.


----------



## carmenb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! That makes a lot of sence.


----------



## carmenb (Apr 9, 2010)

Finally got the plumbing finished! By the way, that's cranberry and banana wine in the jugs. I never had banana wine before but if it taste anything like a banana popsicle it's got to be good!


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad you got it all hooked up , must be nice & easy now working with the buckets & carboys .


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 9, 2010)

carmenb said:


> Finally got the plumbing finished! By the way, that's cranberry and banana wine in the jugs. I never had banana wine before but if it taste anything like a banana popsicle it's got to be good!



YEAH!!!!!!!! I'm planning on adding another set of shelves as soon as the weather warms up again. I'm gonna need the shelves this fall.

It's a good feeling to get things done.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 9, 2010)

I need to get a utility tub for my wine room too. I have a double sink in there right now because it was original to the canning kitchen but I can't get my bucket or carboys in there so I need something bigger and deeper... (wow! that sounded kind of dirty... lmao...)


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2010)

I look at these wonderful wine rooms and I'm soooooo jealous. I need to clean out the basement and see what I can do. I had a spot where there use to be a stationary tub that I could re-connect and build some counters but even with the heat ducts open in the basement it doesn't go much above 60 in the winter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy high Spigot..good move! It sure makes it a lot easier to get the carboys and primaries in and out of the sink. I think if I was to do it all over again I would even consider a double laundry tray, just for the fact you could clean more bottles at a time. Your space is really shaping up nice. Great job.


----------

